# Door sill garnish



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Has any ordered these yet?
http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail#door_sill_garnish_led

Would like to know how well they look.

Greg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Greg,

Stephen & I should have a set coming soon (I think they are on order).

which reminds me:
Stephen,
have you heard from Leng lately about this???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Our dreams have just been shattered by Leng 

Check their web site and you'll know why. It's only available and suited to an exy with biege colour interior plastic.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

OOOOHHHHH NNNOOOOOOOO !!!!

That really is too bad!

I can't say I understand the description of plastic being an integral part of the stainless door sill ... I'll have to take a closer look at the car later.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I thought we all knew this. From the "accessories" thread it was already mentioned the first rendition of this would be for the beige interior. That made me believe that there will be one for the gray interior soon. 

I'm still hoping that's the case. But not sure since I haven't e-mailed Leng for any updates. Will check with him now..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> I thought we all knew this. From the "accessories" thread it was already mentioned the first rendition of this would be for the beige interior. That made me believe that there will be one for the gray interior soon.
> 
> I'm still hoping that's the case. But not sure since I haven't e-mailed Leng for any updates. Will check with him now..


Hi Tim,

Yes, we sort of knew this and Leng wasn't sure if he would be able to separate the stainless steel part of the sill from the plastic base that comes with it, but from the photos he sent me Stephen this proved to be impossible, as the plastic base forms part of the whole item design and can not be separated.

There is no ETA on other interior colours at this stage, so I guess we can only wait and see, how soon this would become available is only a guess at this stage.

Here are the pics we got from Leng which explain the design situation:

*Rear Door Sill*







*Front Door Sill*


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I see, Jalal. Well I think we'll have to just wait and see then. They look great though. And that actually makes me wonder... Would that actually look so bad in a gray interior? I wonder if it would actually be such a bad match. It's hard to imagine it just looking at the pics.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tim, you know what? I was thinking exactly the same thing on my way to work this morning LOL 

I thought this plastic bit would be covered by stainless steel anyway (even if it's part of the design) however am not sure how much of it would be showing on the inner part (close to the point where it meets the carpet)

I guess we have to wait for one of the xtrailers with beige colour interior to buy it and show us some pics with them on from all angles.

By that time the grey one would probably be made available anyway LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Same for me!

had a look at the stock plastic door sill & looking at the pictures there would not be that much beige plastic showing anyway...

I think I'll wait another month for development and then I will probably go for it.

Thanks for the pictures Jalal!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i donno about u guys but this will match my interior


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> i donno about u guys but this will match my interior


Excellent, go for it mate and take some pics when you fit it LOL 

I thought all Canadian spec exy's had grey colour interior just like the Australian one?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agreed*

Marc,

I was thinking the same thing... I just received a email from Leng and I will also wait a month or so... then decide.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Excellent, go for it mate and take some pics when you fit it LOL
> 
> I thought all Canadian spec exy's had grey colour interior just like the Australian one?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Latest message from Leng*

Got this from Leng today. No news on when the gray ones will be available. Will just have to wait and see how much of that beige color really shows...

==========
Hi Tim,

Unfortunately, right now there is no firm plans for the factory to produce gray plastic base for the sills. I will update you should one becomes available. Sorry about this.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax LLP (Reg. No. LL0500339C)
==========


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Have'nt you checked out this on eBay UK? The seller is located in Germany and I bought a stainless steel rear bumper scuff protector which does the job rather well. Seems to me this is what you want with the grey interior.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ron,

I have the stainless steel sills already, it's the LED X-Factor we're looking for LOL 

Don't think yours light-up at night (same as mine)


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Have'nt you checked out this on eBay UK? The seller is located in Germany and I bought a stainless steel rear bumper scuff protector which does the job rather well. Seems to me this is what you want with the grey interior.


Hi Ron,

Do these plates come with a replacement grey plastic sill attached to the stainless steel "XTrail" portion? Or is the "XTrail" bit separate all together? I'm looking for the lot.

Thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax Update*

http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail#door_sill_garnish_led

They are now on sale... but.. here is the eMail I received...from Leng...I am working together with him on this ... 

This is his update...

------------------------------------------------------
Hi Stephen,

One step ahead  If you're okay with cutting your existing plastic 
sills (see attached), it is possible to fit the metal sills on.

I've managed to convince the factory to sell the metal sills only (with 
the light module and wirings attached of course). They did warn it is 
quite a lot of work to cut out the required sections but I think it can 
be done with the right tools and some patience.

The sills will arrive next week.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee

----------------------------------------


So I am a the tester for him.. since Marc (Valboo) and I like to modify and attach stuff... it's my turn...

I will keep you informed.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stephen,

Sorry, but am now totally confused as to what you're trying to achieve?  

Are you gonne be cutting and removing your existing plastic doors sills to fit the stainless steel ones over?

Or will you be cutting the plastic bit off the maxdax sills?

Sorry mate, can get it, so please share some ideas with us if you don't mind.

I think it's just too much hassle for not so cheap item.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Excellent, go for it mate and take some pics when you fit it LOL
> 
> I thought all Canadian spec exy's had grey colour interior just like the Australian one?




my carpets are grey so is the dash
but where this garnish will go its a light tan color???of some sort


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

I will be calling Leng Tonight... is email said that he is sending me a set to try for him.. so I will clarify which set.... It really is not that much work to cut out a square piece for this.. here is the recent email from Leng,


---------------------------
Hi Stephen,

Not much difference in price between the two:
- With base: SGD160 / C$115

- W/o base: SGD152 / C$109

Right now I only have the sills with plastic base. The 
metal-only-w/o-plastic-base sets will only be available next week, when 
the stock reaches us.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax LLP (Reg. No. LL0500339C)
www.maxdax.com

----------------------

I want to see how much of the tan/beige color shows through... also if like Leng Stated the existing base can be modified and the metal only base sets work as well. I will clarify everythng tonight when I call him.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Sorry, but am now totally confused as to what you're trying to achieve?
> 
> ...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal, if I understand Stephen correctly, Leng is willing to or can sell the sills with only the stainless top (sans the beige colored bottom) and the LEDs. We would then have to take our existing gray sills (or in your case the gray sills that came with your unit before your stainless ones were placed) and cut it so the metal only sills from Leng can be attached to it. The whole reassembled unit can then be placed on to the car.

Do I understand this correctly Stephen?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sills*

This is what I understand it to mean as well.. so you are correct, BUT I will clarify with Leng Tonight when I call him.

I wish all companies were like his... the support is superb!

Stephen






thetimster said:


> Jalal, if I understand Stephen correctly, Leng is willing to or can sell the sills with only the stainless top (sans the beige colored bottom) and the LEDs. We would then have to take our existing gray sills (or in your case the gray sills that came with your unit before your stainless ones were placed) and cut it so the metal only sills from Leng can be attached to it. The whole reassembled unit can then be placed on to the car.
> 
> Do I understand this correctly Stephen?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Stephen,

Keep me in the loop as to what Leng is sending you:
--- I would be ready to take the set with beige plastic. (Leng could combine shipping for you & I)

I'm thinking it would not be that bad since (from the pictures) there is not much plastic showing and furthermore I find I have been having very good results with "Krylon Fusion" paint for plastics: very good stuff 











see Satin Pewter Gray # 2439: http://www.krylon.com/main/product_template.cfm?levelid=5&sub_levelid=10&productid=1751&content=product_details 

and we could work on this together if you have time in the next few weeks.
I have couple of weeks vacation coming up... And I have started analysing the harness wiring to see what would make the easiest & cleanest wiring job.

Marc.




SCHESBH said:


> I will be calling Leng Tonight... is email said that he is sending me a set to try for him.. so I will clarify which set.... It really is not that much work to cut out a square piece for this.. here is the recent email from Leng,.......
> .....
> I want to see how much of the tan/beige color shows through... also if like Leng Stated the existing base can be modified and the metal only base sets work as well. I will clarify everythng tonight when I call him.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Jalal, if I understand Stephen correctly, Leng is willing to or can sell the sills with only the stainless top (sans the beige colored bottom) and the LEDs. We would then have to take our existing gray sills (or in your case the gray sills that came with your unit before your stainless ones were placed) and cut it so the metal only sills from Leng can be attached to it. The whole reassembled unit can then be placed on to the car.
> 
> Do I understand this correctly Stephen?


Thanks for the clarification Tim, but the doors sills (nissan OEM ones) I currently have are fitted without any grey plastic bits, they just stick on top of the existing plastic door sills.

If I understand Leng's design correctly and if he's selling the stainless steel part of the LED sills, there shouldn't be any need to cut any of the plastic you already have on your car, as the LED sills will just sit on top of it.

The concern I had, was that the beige plastic bit was permanently attached to the LED sills, in which case it will require some cutting of that not needed plastic so you end-up with stainless steel part of it only.

If Leng has managed to convince the factory to produce the stainless steel part only (without the plastic), then this solves the problem, as all we gonna have to do is permanently attach those sills to our existing plastic.

There wont be any need to paint anything either if the above is correct.

My existing door sills can be seen HERE

That grey plastic bit is part of the car already and was NOT part of the stainless steel Nissan sill.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks for the clarification Tim, but the doors sills (nissan OEM ones) I currently have are fitted without any grey plastic bits, they just stick on top of the existing plastic door sills.
> 
> If I understand Leng's design correctly and if he's selling the stainless steel part of the LED sills, there shouldn't be any need to cut any of the plastic you already have on your car, as the LED sills will just sit on top of it.
> 
> ...


Hey Jalal:

Some of the confusion on this may be coming from the fact that there are 2 pictures of "sill garnish" being shown throughout this post and others. While "similar", they are different.

Your's is the OEM, which only covers "part of" what folks are referring to as the sill garnish - the part being covered is the "FLAT" section. The other one that I have see on this forum (after-market) is a full piece that not only covers the flat part but also the "round-over" which goes to the inside of the vehicle and holds the carpet.

It seems to me that what Leng was originally offering was a "full" sill garnish, with the stainless and LED on the "flat" and the "round-over" was a beige plastic. His solution is to separate the 2 and sell only the ss (flat) piece, with LED included.

Clear as mud ??

As a matter of interest, I purchased a set from the dealer last week (OEM) and they're just a tad different from yours. The front one is quite plain stainless steel (ss), with just the x-t logo embossed. The rear ones appear to be a tad longer than yours, covers the entire flat part and even have a slight excess, which they recommend putting toward the rear of the vehicle.
I'm quite pleased with them and have no desire for the LED - - just been following this thread, with interest.

My most recent contribution to the Nissan Stock Exchange was today when I purchased and had installed a sun roof wind deflector. Nice, substantial product. Hope it helps (even a little) with the noise factor . . . .

:cheers: = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Roger; that made it a bit clearer for me 

So, what the boyz (Stephen & Marc) are planning to do would have to include the removal of the "flat" part of the existing plastic sill we now have in the exy, to make room for Leng's design which will include that piece of beige plastic, which covers and holds the LEDs.

Hmmm, still sounds like a big job to me and am prepared to wait for the matching colour to be produced and made available.

Paying that much money and fiddling around with it, doesn't justify me spending this money on something that I already have (without LEDs)  this is just my personal opinion based on what I currently have.

This accessory can go on the "on hold list" for me LOL

WRT to the OEM sills, yeah, the ones selling in Australia are different to ones I've seen on eBay, which are available from Nissan Canada and Europe.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up!*

I just got off of the phone with Leng and he has only kind words for everyone here in the forum! He is a superb nice guy to speak with and it was a pleasure calling him for all that he has done for me as well as others here in the forum.

He will be receiving the sills without the plastic next week and he has offered to send both types (Plastic & Stainless / Stainless only) to me so that Marc (Valboo) and myself can play with them, take pictures and let him and everyone here know the outcome.

I still have an extra set of the chrome signal mirrors from him if any of you are interested! (Marc?)

I am looking forward to seeing them. I have the Canadian Sills that are removable so the stainless option is what I will be looking at. Marc has the Krylon Paint already for the plastic one... as he has been recoloring his dials..(ask him about it)... you know come to think of it... Marc and I are both nuts!!! LOL

On another note.. I received my European X-Trail Licence Plate and I just finished puting a UV Clear Coat Gloss spray on it...Will be taking pictures...

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sharing Info.*



SCHESBH said:


> Marc has the Krylon Paint already for the plastic one... as he has been recoloring his dials..(ask him about it)...


Marc, starting to hide stuff from the forum now???? LOL 

Share your experiments around mate, this is what we're here for. hehehe

Everything that I have done to my exy so far is available is on my web site for everyone to view and do the same if they so wish.

Stephen: Looking forward to see the results of your experiments with sills. Hey, what happened to the side mirrors of yours, are they on yet?  So, Canada Post was not to blame after all and you got your second set


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Sill Painting*

Sorry Jalal,

I just thought about "Krylon Fusion" paint yesterday...

(I will only use the paint if the beige stands out too much)

I got good results with this paint on my climate control dials... way back (I did not like the gray tone of the plastic dials so I painted them black). It was a real pain to get the clear plastic stem/light stick out of the button.

you can see my climate controls here:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Installs*

Hey,


My first week of vacation I am taking in two weeks when All I am doing is all my installs.... so many to do... so I will then have follow ups... need not worry.

Stephen



aussietrail said:


> Marc, starting to hide stuff from the forum now???? LOL
> 
> Share your experiments around mate, this is what we're here for. hehehe
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That looks very nice Marc. I think you can guess what my next question is gonna be  is this paint available in Chrome and if yes, why didn't you paint them in that colour? ....sorry just checked your earlier link and there is no "bling" available in the colour line-up 

Stephen: Busy times a head? LOL  good luck with all your installs mate. Keep us updated.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Man! Look at the interest in this thread!  This forum is so alive its a pleasure to come here everyday and just read about what everyone's doing.

Jalal... I'm with you... I am not as confident as Marc and Stephen in cutting plastic and repainting them and putting them back knowing they will look like it was something purchases commercially. I am also not as patient and can get frustrated easily. That usually means less than ideal end results. I CAN install things. But I'm not really into "manufacturing". 

Marc and Stephen... like the others I will be anxiously awaiting your updates on how the sills go.

I'm curious Stephen... what other mods were you thinking of putting on?


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

I have been following this thread for quite a while...so what is the latest develoment on the DIY? Thanks!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Update*

The last time I spoke to Leng on the phone was a a week and a half ago. At that time he was waiting for the Sills in Metal only to send with the ones mounted on the beige plastic to Marc (Valboo) and myself to try both. He was supposed to get them last week and send them out to me. Mailing from Singapore to Montreal is about a week... I sent him an email yesterday to follow up and will let you know.

Stephen





L.Lee said:


> I have been following this thread for quite a while...so what is the latest develoment on the DIY? Thanks!


----------

